# 1911 Build



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

I am starting my first ever 1911 modification.... I just bought a standard RIA 1911 and need some advice for some easy and cheap mods that i can do before i start shelling out money for aftermarket parts which i will do soon such as a skeleton trigger and hammer and as soon as i get the time i am changing the grips out... ANY advice or wisdom you can provide will be greatly appreciated 

I am also in need of parts and mags.... I already posted an add in the other section but figured i would double tap it


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

I dont have a 1911...yet, so take what I say with a grain of salt.

But, rather than asking what others suggest or just throwing parts at your new gun, why not fire some rounds, see what you like and dont like about the gun. Probably one of the first mods to suggest would be a trigger and more popular mods would be a beavertail safety and maybe ambidextrous safety. The obvious would be some nice grips.

Good luck with modifying it though, I have very bad "itch" for a 1911 that I hope to scratch really soon! I'm jealous!


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

you are completely right sir..... I am going to the range saturday morning to put 300 or so rounds through it to break it in and then go from there.... and i already had the trigger lightened up by a buddy of mine at the local gun store. I guess i was just trying to find the best place to buy the parts that I want which are like i said a skeleton trigger and hammer.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

My advice is worth exactly what you paid for it, but Ive had many a 1911 built, from strictly carry purpose guns to full race guns for competition, so I have a pretty good idea whats needed and whats not.
I'll go out on a limb, and I don't want to insult you, but my guess is your not a serious competition shooter,nor needing a lot of high end stuff your skill level with a 1911 could benefit from.
You have purchased a lower grade entry level pistol and there is just not a need to dump a lot of money into it for your purposes I would suspect? A skeleton trigger is just that, a pricey lookey loo, that unless a gunsmith installs it and works his magic to lighten and tune it, will do nothing more for your pistol than the trigger you all ready have.
The two best things you could change would be the addition of a beavertail grip safety, for the one you have is going to bite the web of your grip hand and that spur can wear a gouge pretty fast. Second, would be a good set of fixed sights, those don't look as bad as the stock ones on a colt, but bigger is better trust me.
As for the hammer, again, more money for something you can alter yourself. Spend some time behind a good file, and bob that hammer spur down and essentially you have the benefit of a skeleton ring hammer but it won't cost you a dime.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

I have owned a few other 1911's in the past but none that i would do anything to because Kimber does everything for you. I bought this with the intention of doing all the mods myself for more of a time killer than anything else but i am going to try what your suggested. Now as far as the beaver tail goes, are there any that you could recommend?


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

and could you elaborate on how to do the hammer before i mess it up with my file


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

The beavertail is not a "do-it-yourself" procedure, thats one operation you'll need to enlist a smith to do. The frame has to be cut to mate properly etc, there are jigs you can get from Brownells and such, but when it comes to laying a file to a frame, I certainly wouldn't do it, but hey....no guts, no glory
The hammer, easy, just figure you want to remove a 1/4 inch off, just enough that it isn't gonna bite you,and if you have beefy meat hooks, it surely will. It's no great feat of art, just file away what you don't want, then dress it up a bit, round edges etc, Im sure it won't be a problem for you.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

ok well thank you very much for your advice and i am getting ready to do the hammer now


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Way to much fitting and intricate gunsmith knowlege required to work on a 1911. Unless you have the specialty tools and good in-depth skill don't try customization on your own. Pretty much most 1911 parts have to be fitted.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

From what I see I'd replace the sights and grips...my buddy has a RIA and for the money they arent bad! Like az-Vic said, I'd spend the money and get that beaver tail done...maybe grind off that ria on the side and get a paint job.. Have fun and don't get in a hurry


----------



## vairboy (Feb 19, 2012)

Rock Islands are a great gun for the money. Best of luck with your build.


----------

